# Professional wood carvings with many difficult patterns



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't see how they can keep from having back trouble sitting on the floor all day doing that.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

again, an awesome display of very fine craftsmanship !!
I would be totally lost as soon as the pattern lines got cut off.
thank you again for sharing !!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> again, an awesome display of very fine craftsmanship !!
> I would be totally lost as soon as the pattern lines got cut off.
> thank you again for sharing !!


You start with the pattern lines cutting deeper to give it a shape sort of like you would cut the line if you were cutting it with a jig saw. Then you rough out the shape you desire. Then you put in the fine details. The hard part is most people don't have the patience to work endless hours on just something for ornamentation. I think you could learn to carve if you had the will. I used to carve but don't have the will anymore.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> You start with the pattern lines cutting deeper to give it a shape sort of like you would cut the line if you were cutting it with a jig saw. Then you rough out the shape you desire. Then you put in the fine details. The hard part is most people don't have the patience to work endless hours on just something for ornamentation. I think you could learn to carve if you had the will. I used to carve but don't have the will anymore.



I am making a wood carving video with simple patterns, hope it will be useful for those who are thinking of trying to start carving.


----------

